# Rimless Fun!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Since I am not getting any shrimps from Blitzcraze, I am converting the mega shrimp project into something smaller.

A new holding tank for my clown loaches, blue angels, cories and some mosses. 

The tank is filled with RO waste water, because I don't want to waste the waste water 

....the beginning....

48" Current Nova Dual T5 HO... <3


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

lol thennnn is your co2 stuff up for sale now? haha


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

xriddler said:


> lol thennnn is your co2 stuff up for sale now? haha


not sure yet, I still got a rimless starphire tank! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

prepping the diftwoods

Since they are too big for the pot, I have been soaking them for 2 weeks+ now


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

a little update

the tank is running now and it got its first resident!

A Goliath African Tiger Fish! 



















behind the scene


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

where in the world did you get your hands on that?  those grow big right and can rip chunks outta crocs?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

xriddler said:


> where in the world did you get your hands on that?  those grow big right and can rip chunks outta crocs?


yeah, 5-6 ft in the wild 

The fish store owner said I can bring it back and trade it off when it hit 1ft+


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

another update~~

just shut down my 33G square tank and cleaned out my clown loaches

and here they are with my goliath!


----------

